# Vernee Mix 2



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## sacaitu (Oct 20, 2017)

I've already ordered, it will take from now up to 3 weeks till it arrives,  a better and more expensive phone ist the doogee mix 2 . I'll see first what vernee can do.


----------



## sacaitu (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## k500zm (Oct 26, 2017)

I bought one as It is a beautiful looking phone !
It should arrive any day as it was posted 4 days ago.


----------



## rolandvb (Nov 2, 2017)

*vernee mix 2*



k500zm said:


> I bought one as It is a beautiful looking phone !
> It should arrive any day as it was posted 4 days ago.

Click to collapse



i did order it to and i hope there will come support on xda for this phone like root and twrp and some custom roms


----------



## k500zm (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes I hope so too - check this out - First Proper Review

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MAbTYNZNHE


----------



## zogu (Nov 3, 2017)

Also ordered, mostly because of camera.
It has f2. 0 and stabilization, it must be at least OK.
And it is beautiful. 
Hope that someone will port twrp soon.


----------



## Klaus69 (Nov 6, 2017)

Ordered it also, i hope XDA will help us with some good roms and TWRP for it


----------



## ThaiDude (Nov 7, 2017)

Finally arrived after a month of waiting. It's absolutely beautiful. Look much better than my Oneplus 3T. Ok camera, not that bad. No issue so far after a few days.  Almost pure google experience. Buttery life is pretty good too(Outstanding standby time, 0.6%/Hr.). Should get about 6 Hrs of screen time at least.  Very happy so far.


----------



## cobric (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi all!

I'm thinking of buying this phone or Xiaomi Mi A1, advantages of Vernee Mix 2 are bigger baze-less display (almost same dimensions of body), better CPU, more RAM (I'll grab 6GB version), battery, but on the other hand Xiaomi A1 will definitely have better support of developers here on XDA and Xiaomi (Android Oreo update, TWRP, ROOT, custom ROMs, etc.).
I'll see in next few days which one to grab (around 200$ on 11/11 promotion), but would like to hear you thoughts


----------



## ThaiDude (Nov 7, 2017)

ThaiDude said:


> Finally arrived after a month of waiting. It's absolutely beautiful. Look much better than my Oneplus 3T. Ok camera, not that bad. No issue so far after a few days. Almost pure google experience. Buttery life is pretty good too(Outstanding standby time, 0.6%/Hr.). Should get about 6 Hrs of screen time at least.  Very happy so far.

Click to collapse



5 Hr. screen time with 19% Battery left.


----------



## zogu (Nov 7, 2017)

ThaiDude said:


> Finally arrived after a month of waiting. It's absolutely beautiful. Look much better than my Oneplus 3T. Ok camera, not that bad. No issue so far after a few days. Almost pure google experience. Buttery life is pretty good too(Outstanding standby time, 0.6%/Hr.). Should get about 6 Hrs of screen time at least.  Very happy so far.

Click to collapse



Can you try does pixel camera works:
https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=962021903579484969
This version is kind of universal.


----------



## ThaiDude (Nov 8, 2017)

zogu said:


> Can you try does pixel camera works:
> https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=962021903579484969
> This version is kind of universal.

Click to collapse



Nop. Won't install.


----------



## zogu (Nov 8, 2017)

ThaiDude said:


> Nop. Won't install.

Click to collapse



Probably os is not 64 bit.


----------



## alexrafael.c (Nov 8, 2017)

ThaiDude said:


> Nop. Won't install.

Click to collapse



Good Morning. Send us the prints and some photos, please.


----------



## lukaks69 (Nov 8, 2017)

What about ois? Is it real or just fake ad?


----------



## petiox92 (Nov 10, 2017)

*fake dual camera?*

I have bought a Vernee mix 2.
It is realy beautifull phone. I like the screen, the battery life and android stock. There were not bad aps installated...
BUT :
. It is written in the specification that there is dual back camera 13mpx+5mpx but it seems that just the 13mpx exist :

I did 2 test :
First I tried the dual back camera in all mode and in each mode I hid the first camera with my finger and for all the mode I could see a picture on the screen and in each mode I saw exactly the same thing when I hid the first camera or when I hid nothing. The second camera has no effect. 
When I hid the second camera, I couldn’t see anything on the screen and again it is the same in each modes. It is only the 13mpx camera that works in all mode!!! Never the 5mpx.
Second I installed some hardware information apps and none recognize the dual camera. Only the 13mp but not the 5mp!!!
Does the Vernee mix 2 has realy dual back camera? 

Furthermore, the back camera has realy issue to capture the light. outdoor it is good but even in my home whith normal light it is realy not good. Probably the badder of all phone that I had those 5last years

I wrote to Vernee 5 days ago and they did not give me an answer about this.
sorry for my bad english. I hope that it is understandable enough.


----------



## rolandvb (Nov 10, 2017)

Maybe you did recieve a defect phone??, i saw a revieuw of the Vernee mix 2 pro online and the bokeh effect was clearly demonstrated and did work, 
If it is true that the vernee mix has not 2 working camera`s and one is fake i will simply send it back and will demand a full refund including postage and payed customfees, 
If it has only one working camera and this is true the purchase will simply be a illegal transaction because i did not get what i payed for, the decision of buying a phone is based on the given specs, 
If these specs are not true afther ordering the phone it will simply a scam and by that a illegal transaction

I read that a lot of dual camera phones are only using the second camera for depth information , so maybe it is working??
Try to use the bokeh effect on pictures made with one and 2 camera`s, if the bokeh effect is working with only the use of only the 13 mp camera the bokeh effect will be fake and only a software based manipulition of the taken picture.
Please let us know if the bokeh effect is working buy only taking a picute with only the 13 MP camera, if it does not work and is working when using both camera`s the second camera is only working to save depth information and is 
working, this is the only way te be sure the second camera is working or fake and not working at all.  
as the 5 mp camera is not listed in teh specs maybe the phone you did recieve has a defect.?? or a scam??

I will test my Vernee mix 2 phone as soon as i will receive it, if in the specs the 5 mp camera is not mentionned and listed and not working i will defenatly send it back
as i payed with paypal i have buyersprotection and i am sure paypal will assingn me a full refund because if the second camera is not working and fake and scammmed me with false specs , but i doubt the second camera will be fake
the risk is to high to do such things and will do  huge damage to they`re brand name,and i think a lot of costumors will not accept this if this is the case.
Please could you do the bokeh test with one and 2 camera`s and let us know the outcome??


----------



## Klaus69 (Nov 10, 2017)

zogu said:


> Can you try does pixel camera works:
> https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=962021903579484969
> This version is kind of universal.

Click to collapse



Why Pixel Camera? I use Snap Camera and works like a charm on 5 different phones allready.
And it's the best camera program i ever saw.


----------



## zogu (Nov 10, 2017)

Klaus69 said:


> Why Pixel Camera? I use Snap Camera and works like a charm on 5 different phones allready.
> And it's the best camera program i ever saw.

Click to collapse



Pixel has best algorithm. No one is close to them. In phones everything is software, it is not to important do we have sony, omnivision or samsung module.
Currently i'm using pixel camera on my leeco and it is amazing, incomparable to any other. 
Here is the marketing video from google, but still very honest:





About dual camera in Chinese phones, again problem is in software.
Simply they don't want to pay for software which fully support dual camera. Modules are cheap. 
This is interesting text:
https://www.oyewiki.com/tech/are-dual-rear-cameras-on-chinese-phones-fake-6-10-2017

I don't need at all dual camera, i just want main camera to work best it can.


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## banyartibi (Nov 11, 2017)

I just ordered one, hope wasn't a failure. My Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 crashed and this was the bestbuy


----------



## petiox92 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ok so i tried to hide the second camera in blur mode and effectively there is a message on the screen that ask to be sure that you don't hide it and at the same time the bokeh effect desappears 
But the bokhet effect is not realy good.  I don't mind to the bokeh effect but thebnormal photo are realy bad for me.  when I am at home,  whit normal luminosity,  all my pictures are blurred. 
I read the article about the chinese dual camera and i think that the mix 2 is exactly concerned by that
Please could you tell me if my english is not too bad ? 
 thank you


----------



## Wollik (Nov 11, 2017)

I got my Vernee Mix 2 a week ago. I'm very excited, I had the Elephone P9000 before. The camera I think not worse than the p9000. I bought two Mix 2 (for me and my wife).

One thing bothers me: 
Both phones have a folder "gangyun" in the main directory. If I delete that, reboot will generate this folder again. My virus scanner has not found a virus. According to Google, gangyun stands for a full-screen ad virus. Do you have that too? Where does the directory come from? How do you get that away? Rooting does not seem to be going yet. Thank you.

'cause I'm a new user, so I can't insert the screenshot of my file directory...
h t t p : / / fs1.directupload.net/images/171111/8qwy2az3.jpg


----------



## polyethylene (Nov 12, 2017)

Wollik said:


> I got my Vernee Mix 2 a week ago. I'm very excited, I had the Elephone P9000 before. The camera I think not worse than the p9000. I bought two Mix 2 (for me and my wife).
> 
> One thing bothers me:
> Both phones have a folder "gangyun" in the main directory. If I delete that, reboot will generate this folder again. My virus scanner has not found a virus. According to Google, gangyun stands for a full-screen ad virus. Do you have that too? Where does the directory come from? How do you get that away? Rooting does not seem to be going yet. Thank you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i have It. There is and hidden directory .cache in Italia.


----------



## zogu (Nov 12, 2017)

Maybe someone with phone can try rhis:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/twrp-porter-maker-mediatek-mt67xx-32-t3681861
I will not receive my before December 10-15 (custom procedure in my country is 2-3 weeks), i think i will be able to make recovery using this guide if no one do it before.


----------



## rolandvb (Nov 12, 2017)

*not to bad*



petiox92 said:


> Ok so i tried to hide the second camera in blur mode and effectively there is a message on the screen that ask to be sure that you don't hide it and at the same time the bokeh effect desappears
> But the bokhet effect is not realy good.  I don't mind to the bokeh effect but thebnormal photo are realy bad for me.  when I am at home,  whit normal luminosity,  all my pictures are blurred.
> I read the article about the chinese dual camera and i think that the mix 2 is exactly concerned by that
> Please could you tell me if my english is not too bad ?
> thank you

Click to collapse



Hello you`re english is not to bad ,don`t worry,


----------



## petiox92 (Nov 12, 2017)

rolandvb said:


> Hello you`re english is not to bad ,don`t worry,

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Wollik (Nov 12, 2017)

polyethylene said:


> Yes i have It. There is and hidden directory .cache in Italia.

Click to collapse



I'm afraid that this is a virus, and that all vernee mix 2 have this unerasable virus.

Doesn't anyone else disturb this directory?


----------



## ALOH70 (Nov 13, 2017)

*translucent soft key*

Hi I have a vernee mix 2, when I first got the device, the soft key or navigation keys are translucent(See picture below), but after changing to a wall paper that function is done even i change back to the original  wallpaper.

How do i change it back as i do not want to waste the space below.


----------



## k500zm (Nov 13, 2017)

polyethylene said:


> Yes i have It. There is and hidden directory .cache in Italia.

Click to collapse





Wollik said:


> I got my Vernee Mix 2 a week ago. I'm very excited, I had the Elephone P9000 before. The camera I think not worse than the p9000. I bought two Mix 2 (for me and my wife).
> 
> One thing bothers me:
> Both phones have a folder "gangyun" in the main directory. If I delete that, reboot will generate this folder again. My virus scanner has not found a virus. According to Google, gangyun stands for a full-screen ad virus. Do you have that too? Where does the directory come from? How do you get that away? Rooting does not seem to be going yet. Thank you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe this will work removing/diasabling this gangyun app - it should have gangyun in its name once you get a list of all the apps
https://android.gadgethacks.com/how...your-android-device-no-root-required-0161819/
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/debloater-remove-carrier-bloat-t2998294
Maybe give it a try 

edit - It could be this app - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gangyun.beautysnap
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/infected-with-fakeapp-nm.1194255/page-2


----------



## sacaitu (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello guys, just received today my vernee mix2 indeed camera is not that good, waiting for an ota update or is there a better option to install,? Indeed i have that gangyun folder too' should i be worried? I'm waitng for mods xposed twrp etc etc , mybe someone knows a better launcher as i hate the standard one, cheers


----------



## zogu (Nov 14, 2017)

sacaitu said:


> Hello guys, just received today my vernee mix2 indeed camera is not that good, waiting for an ota update or is there a better option to install,? Indeed i have that gangyun folder too' should i be worried? I'm waitng for mods xposed twrp etc etc , mybe someone knows a better launcher as i hate the standard one, cheers

Click to collapse



Try opencamera and Footej from play store.


----------



## Wollik (Nov 14, 2017)

k500zm said:


> Maybe this will work removing/diasabling this gangyun app - it should have gangyun in its name once you get a list of all the apps
> https://android.gadgethacks.com/how...your-android-device-no-root-required-0161819/
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/debloater-remove-carrier-bloat-t2998294
> Maybe give it a try
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. I will try it. I found also Beautysnap as a possible app, but in my app list is no Beautysnap app. I deleted or deacitvated all unneeded apps, but gangyun folder returns...



sacaitu said:


> Hello guys, just received today my vernee mix2 indeed camera is not that good, waiting for an ota update or is there a better option to install,? Indeed i have that gangyun folder too' should i be worried? I'm waitng for mods xposed twrp etc etc , mybe someone knows a better launcher as i hate the standard one, cheers

Click to collapse



My virus scanners didn't find anything, and I register no conspicuous acitivies - but the gangyun folder. I use always nova launcher...


----------



## k500zm (Nov 14, 2017)

Wollik - in this case I would suggest checking your phone with https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.malwarebytes.antimalware
Antivirus is not suitable in this situation as it is A PuP you are looking for NOT a virus.

When uninstalling malwarebytes.antimalware you must revoke “Device Administrator Permission” before hand.

I am still waiting for my phone from gearbest and the delay is realling pissing me off :/


----------



## zogu (Nov 14, 2017)

My phone is sent today from GB, 10 days before schedule, i'm really happy now 
Hope it will arrive fast.


----------



## torrentszaki (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi!
somebody heard from android update to Vernee Mix 2?


----------



## k500zm (Nov 14, 2017)

zogu said:


> My phone is sent today from GB, 10 days before schedule, i'm really happy now
> Hope it will arrive fast.

Click to collapse



Yeah ? Well my phone was sent 23 days ago and it still has not arrived so good luck !

EDIT - Well what do you know - my phone has just arrived at the UK courier So I should get get it within 3 days - cant wait !


----------



## ubuntuh (Nov 14, 2017)

if someone with a bit of computer knowledge and the vernee mix could try to port a custom recovery maybe with the guide which was posted before.
Thanks


----------



## altobad (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi all
I want make the root for mobile Vernee Mix 2 please


----------



## sacaitu (Nov 14, 2017)

Guys, i have something that really bothers me, when i play or watch videos and try to turn volume up or down, it goes into splitscreen , everytime, i couldn't find something in settings to turn it off. Any ideas?


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## k500zm (Nov 15, 2017)

sacaitu said:


> Guys, i have something that really bothers me, when i play or watch videos and try to turn volume up or down, it goes into splitscreen , everytime, i couldn't find something in settings to turn it off. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



You must just touch the volume  quickly repeatedly to turn volume up and down - with short presses
Long press puts it into split screen - apparently you get used to it


----------



## ALOH70 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Random Reboot*

I am seeing random reboot on my device for this 2 days, any guide to see of this is an apps issue or OS issue.
Also on the soft keys, anyway to hide it or minimize it , i am using nova launcher currently.


----------



## Wollik (Nov 15, 2017)

k500zm said:


> Maybe this will work removing/diasabling this gangyun app - it should have gangyun in its name once you get a list of all the apps
> https://android.gadgethacks.com/how...your-android-device-no-root-required-0161819/
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/debloater-remove-carrier-bloat-t2998294
> Maybe give it a try

Click to collapse



The Bloatware Remover looks very interesting, and seems to work well too. Unfortunately I can not find a suitable adb driver for Vernee Mix 2. Bloatware Remover doesn't work without a matching driver.


----------



## k500zm (Nov 15, 2017)

Wollik said:


> The Bloatware Remover looks very interesting, and seems to work well too. Unfortunately I can not find a suitable adb driver for Vernee Mix 2. Bloatware Remover doesn't work without a matching driver.

Click to collapse



Wollik - so have you tried the normal adb driver that comes with the SDK pack ?


----------



## thehackersz (Nov 15, 2017)

Planning to the mine on aliexpress soon. With 6gb ram & 64gb Rom. Price is pretty cheap for that kind of price.


----------



## sacaitu (Nov 15, 2017)

Better order it on gearbest, they have shipping methods that dodge additional shipping costs. And mix2 only has 4gb ram. Cheers


----------



## k500zm (Nov 15, 2017)

sacaitu said:


> Better order it on gearbest, they have shipping methods that dodge additional shipping costs. And mix2 only has 4gb ram. Cheers

Click to collapse



Wrong - there is a 6GB version just coming out imminently - but I just cant see the point - 4GB of RAM is sufficient for pretty much everything


----------



## Heimo5 (Nov 15, 2017)

I also ordered one on sale at gearbest.
I now saw and read the first german tests and reviews of vernee mix 2, and they all speak of bad wifi, bluetooth drops and severe gps problems. also video recording is not good  and it does not have the advertised sony-sensor. battery capacity may also be lower than promised.
I hope that vernee will fix some of these problems through updates.
I don't know how good the update service of vernee is. I now have a doogee y6, and besides an initial one, there were never any ota-updates.

PS: Someone mentioned this gangyun folder. I have this folder on the doogee y6, too. I think it is this beauty-function of the camera app...


----------



## k500zm (Nov 15, 2017)

@heimio5 - I have been trawling the net for the past 4 weeks about every detail of this phone - can you tell me where you have seen these german tests ie which sites ?
as I have not heard this !


----------



## Heimo5 (Nov 15, 2017)

@k500zm

Hi,

yes of course... the first review is from "chinahandys.net" https://www.chinahandys.net/vernee-mix-2/
the second hands-on is from "chinamobilemag" https://www.chinamobilemag.de/test/vernee-mix-2.html

these reviews appeared yesterday and today...  

I'm really a bit shocked by these reviews, because I ordered the phone before knowing this... I only knew the english reviews and hands-on from youtube which usually do not mentioned these problems.


----------



## k500zm (Nov 15, 2017)

@heimio5 - Thanks - very interesting reading - I personally will find the truth out about actual performance and whether it fits my needs tomorrow or Friday when mine arrives and will report back


----------



## Heimo5 (Nov 15, 2017)

ok, that's cool.
I really would like to know more about how gps is performing... or if bluetooth really drops when connected to a car and so on


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey guys.

Got my Mix 2 from Gearbest. I'm very disappointed on battery, all software finds that is 3000 mah. I thought Vernee is serious manufacturer, providing high build quality and legit specs. Also camera is a disaster. Gps is decent, 8-12 sattelites, 3d fix relatively fast. Wifi is very weak, 5ghz unusable. Didn't have issues with bluetooth. I had one total freeze and restart, I hope is software problem. Screen is gorgeous. Phone is kinda heavy, but I will get used to it. I got 2 plastic films and silicone case in package. The films are transport type, they are not of good quality, I removed the back one, because of bubbles and poor margins. Until I can find tempered glass I will use the front one. Battery life is poor, less than 20hrs, with some gaming and normal use. 

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALOH70 (Nov 16, 2017)

*Phone Reboots*

Quite disappointed with the vernee mix 2, when i am in a wifi area, it is doing a constant restarts every now and than, not too sure what is happening here, anyone can advise.

Again it a beautiful phone but unfortunately it did not meet up to standard.


----------



## zazzeck (Nov 16, 2017)

We got the vernee mix 2 one week ago:
No WLAN Problems
GPS fix inside our home in 5-10 seconds, about 15 satellites
Camera is a bit poor...only daylight-picture look nice... 
Battery: shown as 3000mAh in ervery software, the phone is used by my wife, she has to charge it after 3 days of use (most whatsapp...less surfing) 
I have the feeling, the phone has a bigger battery than the shown 3000mAh. 
No reboots
Not tested yet: Navigation in my car, and there the connection to android auto. I will test in the next days.


----------



## Wollik (Nov 16, 2017)

zazzeck said:


> We got the vernee mix 2 one week ago:
> No WLAN Problems
> GPS fix inside our home in 5-10 seconds, about 15 satellites
> Camera is a bit poor...only daylight-picture look nice...
> ...

Click to collapse



Curious. So is my experience: WLAN is great, especially with 5GHz, I achieve quite high and reliable data transmission (photos) - with 5MByte/s. Only at distance, the WIFI quality decreases more than usual. GPS also fixs inhouse immediately. The compass reacts immediately and correctly. Battery lasts 3 days with WIFI - without WIFI 4 days. Also, my battery is fully charged after 1 hour 35 minutes. By contrast, nothing in the testreport is written about bloatware and the weird gangyun directory. Contrary to the report, a nice silicone case was enclosed. Whether there are different devices?

Sorry k500zm, I haven't searched for a driver yet.


----------



## Aspen2015 (Nov 16, 2017)

*Update??*

Hi folks, 

New to this so apologies for any stupid questions 

Phone is ordered and on its way but have some concerns. 

Any reviews on how he phone works in the uk?? And has there been any ota updates yet??

Previously had an oukitel and due to a rooting problem couldn’t access my banking or sports apps. Is this something I should expect from this phone as well?? Last thing I want is a phone where the software is poor to start with and can’t be upgraded or constantly crashing.


----------



## Heimo5 (Nov 16, 2017)

These different experiences are odd. Can someone who owns a mix 2 test the gps by tracking a route with a (sports-)tracking app? Because some reports say navigating with the car was no problem while using a tracking app gave strange results.


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm using GPS all the time in Pokemon Go, I didn't see many problems, except from time to time loses signal. In rest, works OK. I compared to a colleague's Iphone 5s, signal is almost the same, we go hunt pokemons together and is the same experience. Except that my phone has 2x bigger screen .

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heimo5 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## k500zm (Nov 16, 2017)

ALOH70 said:


> Hi I have a vernee mix 2, when I first got the device, the soft key or navigation keys are translucent(See picture below), but after changing to a wall paper that function is done even i change back to the original  wallpaper.
> 
> How do i change it back as i do not want to waste the space below.

Click to collapse



This has been tested and works with this phone - get the paid version for it to work without adverts and some bar or other !
GMD Full Screen Immersive Mode
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gmd.immersive&hl=en_GB


----------



## ITA_Axel (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm writing from Italy and I got my Mix 2 2 days ago. This display is insane, everything is working good. I think we all need an OTA update in order to resolve some issues (lag recording a video, entering the splitscreen mode holding the volume keys, volume of the speaker, maybe the speed of the fingerprint scanner). I'm really enjoying this phone, hope you all are too


----------



## sacaitu (Nov 16, 2017)

ITA_Axel said:


> Hi everyone! I'm writing from Italy and I got my Mix 2 2 days ago. This display is insane, everything is working good. I think we all need an OTA update in order to resolve some issues (lag recording a video, entering the splitscreen mode holding the volume keys, volume of the speaker, maybe the speed of the fingerprint scanner). I'm really enjoying this phone, hope you all are too

Click to collapse



 For 140€ is very good. I'm enjoining it too,  the problems that bothera me are just camera and weak wi-fi signal. Battery pretty good, fingerprint works like a charm, display is awesome, it is fast.. I'm glad i bought it.


----------



## zogu (Nov 17, 2017)

Guys, did you try third party camera apps?
Stock on Chinese phones is always unusable.
I always have installed opencamera, a better camera unlocked and footej. With hdr mode enabled, I captured some nice photos, even on phones with very bad sensors, and vernee mix has good sensor.


----------



## Wollik (Nov 17, 2017)

k500zm said:


> Wollik - so have you tried the normal adb driver that comes with the SDK pack ?

Click to collapse



Now I have found the right driver (http://adbdriver.com/downloads/). The Debloater shows me but only two APKs (Youtube and FM radio) which are already blocked. For changes with the Debloater the message comes: The user does not have sufficient rights.
Since there is no active critical APK installed, is gangyun safe?

What bothers me even more: I do not get my own notification tones to choose from ...


----------



## k500zm (Nov 17, 2017)

@Wollik - afaik from what I have seen in reviews of the phone on youtube the gangyun folder must be part of the camara app itself NOT the problem app which pisses people off on Play. So I think it is quite safe and they have merely used the good code of the beauty effect app to integrate into the phones camera app - so chill geez  

No Virus No Malware

My phone will arrive in 1.5 hours - cant wait


----------



## k500zm (Nov 17, 2017)

Well after eagerly awaiting this phone for the last month it arrived and within half an hour I knew it was not for me! 
So I immediately put a listing for it on ebay and by the time I looked to see how my listing was presented it had been sold - in under 5 minutes  [for a tidy profit I might add] 

Too big and too heavy for me - but I am sure its new owner will absolutely love it 

I customise my phones to within an inch of their lives and I cannot wait to see if this is a possibility with this phone.


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 17, 2017)

I found a nasty bug, when I try to buy an app, google play force stops. Even when I set fingerprint, if I save, force stops. With this phone you can use only free apps or already bought on another device!


----------



## sacaitu (Nov 18, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> I found a nasty bug, when I try to buy an app, google play force stops. Even when I set fingerprint, if I save, force stops. With this phone you can use only free apps or already bought on another device!

Click to collapse



I bought GMD immersive pro without problems


----------



## el_boufono (Nov 18, 2017)

*Bluetooth and wifi issues...*

Hello guys,
I've had my mix 2 for about a week now and I can say I'm kinda happy with it. It's mostly so worth the price! The screen is gorgeous, battery life good enough for me (a full day with heavy YouTube and screentime use), and a decent camera that I won't use that much anyway.
BUT! There is a huuuuge drawback... The wifi and the Bluetooth.
Wifi is pretty bad... My wifi router is like 2 meters away from my bed with one thing wall in between, and I get half the signal with half the speed also... If I'm right beside the router I have full speed. I can live with that since I mostly use my phone in 4g areas.
But the Bluetooth.... Man this bothers me... I listen music on my phone 3 hours a day on my Bluetooth Sony headphones.
The issue is: when I'm in an open space with a lot of people, like a high ceiling train station for example, or juste walking on a busy street, the Bluetooth range is crap. And I mean crap! Like if the phone is in my pocket, the connection keeps stuttering like hell, it's unhearable. I have to take my phone in my hand and hold it at chest level to have the connection smooth again.
This drives me mad... I'm so happy with the phone overall but this wifi and mostly this Bluetooth things are starting to make me regret buying this phone...
I really hope this is a software problem that can be fixed in the future.
Cheers.


----------



## leongheng70 (Nov 18, 2017)

el_boufono said:


> Hello guys,
> I've had my mix 2 for about a week now and I can say I'm kinda happy with it. It's mostly so worth the price! The screen is gorgeous, battery life good enough for me (a full day with heavy YouTube and screentime use), and a decent camera that I won't use that much anyway.
> BUT! There is a huuuuge drawback... The wifi and the Bluetooth.
> Wifi is pretty bad... My wifi router is like 2 meters away from my bed with one thing wall in between, and I get half the signal with half the speed also... If I'm right beside the router I have full speed. I can live with that since I mostly use my phone in 4g areas.
> ...

Click to collapse



Once my phone is within the company wifi., it will restart every 15 mins, not sure if this is a bug or not, have send a ticket to vernee, but till no reply or whatsoever.
contemplating to return the phone back to gearbest, what do you think ?


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 18, 2017)

sacaitu said:


> I bought GMD immersive pro without problems

Click to collapse



I can't buy anything from it, play store fc's. 

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehackersz (Nov 18, 2017)

Did anyone try to root via root apps?

iroot
Kingoroot
Oneclickroot
Towelroot
Baidu root
Rootmaster


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 18, 2017)

Not yet, there are no custom roms for it, so I keep it all stock atm.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaiDude (Nov 18, 2017)

Heimo5 said:


> These different experiences are odd. Can someone who owns a mix 2 test the gps by tracking a route with a (sports-)tracking app? Because some reports say navigating with the car was no problem while using a tracking app gave strange results.

Click to collapse



I tried navigating with google maps today for about 40 Km. It seem to work pretty well. It did loose gps signal once but came back very quickly.


----------



## TheDukeFr (Nov 18, 2017)

I got it till the 6 november but he just got a new problem (with wifi conection lost) the fingerprint sensor have just stopped working  , i have already done a factory reset but nothing happen when i try to use it or add a new fingerprint and the sensor was quite warm (about 40°c while the body was around 35°c) i will try to let it rest powered off for a while if he still wont work i will contact gearbest for the warranty (hopfully i have paid with paypal with the return fee refund).


----------



## sacaitu (Nov 18, 2017)

Did someone succeeded with root?


----------



## numero (Nov 19, 2017)

I got mine 4GB version yesterday and the build is excellent! No problem with WIFI and BT though the only complaint I have is on the camera .. Nid better software. Its good enough for now!


----------



## JRapsky (Nov 19, 2017)

numero said:


> I got mine 4GB version yesterday and the build is excellent! No problem with WIFI and BT though the only complaint I have is on the camera .. Nid better software. Its good enough for now!

Click to collapse



Do we have a working TWRP for the Vernee Mix 2?

Gesendet von meinem Bluboo Maya Max mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombic (Nov 19, 2017)

I tryed with various apps to root but no succsess. I guess we still need to wait someone smart to tell us.
No bootloader unlockers and no TWRP makes it unrootable st the moment.


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## zogu (Nov 19, 2017)

bombic said:


> I tryed with various apps to root but no succsess. I guess we still need to wait someone smart to tell us.
> No bootloader unlockers and no TWRP makes it unrootable st the moment.

Click to collapse



Does it have"allow oem unlocking" in developer settings?
Did you try fastboot oem unlock.
Try with this insgruction, try also to boot apollo recovery, same manufacturer, same cpu, there are small chance that it will boot.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/vernee-apollo-helio-x25-twrp-root-t3554788
You can not brick device with fastboot boot, it is fully safe.


----------



## bombic (Nov 19, 2017)

zogu said:


> Does it have"allow oem unlocking" in developer settings?
> Did you try fastboot oem unlock.
> Try with this insgruction, try also to boot apollo recovery, same manufacturer, same cpu, there are small chance that it will boot.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/vernee-apollo-helio-x25-twrp-root-t3554788
> You can not brick device with fastboot boot, it is fully safe.

Click to collapse



"adb server is out of date.  killing..." 
this message I get when enter command "adb reboot bootloader"
what I didn't do right.
I installed adb 1.4.2 without geting errors

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

Is fastboot unlocking using the same adb.exe and fastboot.exe for every phone, because I have them for my old Le 2 phone wich I unlock year and half before?


----------



## zogu (Nov 19, 2017)

bombic said:


> "adb server is out of date. killing..."
> this message I get when enter command "adb reboot bootloader"
> what I didn't do right.
> I installed adb 1.4.2 without geting errors
> ...

Click to collapse



This adb 1.4.2 is checked with vernee. It should have fastboot.
Reboot pc and try again


----------



## JRapsky (Nov 19, 2017)

TWRP with scatter file for SPFlash Tool would be a better choice. No need to unlock bootloader.

Gesendet von meinem Bluboo Maya Max mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombic (Nov 19, 2017)

JRapsky said:


> TWRP with scatter file for SPFlash Tool would be a better choice. No need to unlock bootloader.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Bluboo Maya Max mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In Appolo forum:
Unfortunately the touch screen does NOT work.
Then, you will have to choose two different methods :

1) Flash the twrp 3.0.3 and use an OTG mouse.
2) Boot the twrp by Fastboot mode (please read carefully the steps at the first post).

Download link :

http://www.mediafire.com/file/274vwd...twrp_3.0.3.rar

There is scatter file for sp flash tool, but there is problem with it. I have  usb OTG adapter, but there is no software to download if something go wrong, and nobody tested it for Mix 2. I simply don't have enough courage and knowledge to be the first to root Mix 2.


----------



## zogu (Nov 19, 2017)

Unlocking bootloader and booting twrp without flash is always better 
I don"t think it will boot because signiture is different.


----------



## TheDukeFr (Nov 20, 2017)

I have opened the device to see if the fingerprint sensor was well plugged (not realy well in my case) and to unplug the battery (and pressing power to empty the remaining juice) but no luck the sensor still wont work (even after a new factory reset)i have asked gearbest for a spare part
in the same time i have checked the battery and it's a 4200 mah writed on it (writed too on the metalic battery cover).
Its was hard to remove the back i will wait gearbest /vernne responce before gluing it back


----------



## zogu (Nov 20, 2017)

bombic said:


> In Appolo forum:
> Unfortunately the touch screen does NOT work.
> Then, you will have to choose two different methods :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you can brick device if you flash only twrp and i don't think you can flash apollo twrp using spflash tools..., but let's try to make twrp for mix 2, i still didn't receive my device and i need help, if someone can do this:
https://youtu.be/CrpHIlcc43U
and send me just recovery.img after extracting.
Also it is not bad to attach full backup, this will be first firmware online


----------



## Wollik (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDukeFr said:


> I have opened the device to see if the fingerprint sensor was well plugged (not realy well in my case) and to unplug the battery (and pressing power to empty the remaining juice) but no luck the sensor still wont work (even after a new factory reset)i have asked gearbest for a spare part
> in the same time i have checked the battery and it's a 4200 mah writed on it (writed too on the metalic battery cover).
> Its was hard to remove the back i will wait gearbest /vernne responce before gluing it back

Click to collapse



Its possible to upload some pictures as a little help to remove the cover?


----------



## TheDukeFr (Nov 20, 2017)

Wollik said:


> Its possible to upload some pictures as a little help to remove the cover?

Click to collapse



I have only took one picture of the inside :
(glass and plastic cover removed)




To open it i have heated it with hair dryer , put a very little  flat screwdriver (with succioncup it wasn't moving the plate too strong glue) and push (but it have made a little hole  in the aluminium body when i did this but discrete ) then put some flat card to unglu all the sides


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 20, 2017)

I can't manage to unlock the phone with fingerprint. The sensor is always on, but I unlock the phone 1 in 10 tries. All I do is light up the screen. The fingerprints are registered OK, because I checked with bank app, and they are correctly registered. It drives me nuts!

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## numero (Nov 21, 2017)

Guess I spoke too soon .. the WiFi is pretty bad! Constant disconnections and it only holds well on strong signals.


----------



## ALOH70 (Nov 22, 2017)

For the issues that we are seeing, is this related to software or the hardware just sucks ?
For info, i have GPS and wifi issues.


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 22, 2017)

Gps, I only play Pokemon GO, I didn't use navigation on it, I have android navi installed in car. Eventual problems could be corrected by software update. Wifi, very bad antenna, I doubt it can be corrected by software. I will sell it today, I have customer, build quality is great, but Vernee must focus on functionality too. Weird, my brother in law's Mars Pro works great, I guess only Mix 2 has these problems.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gason74 (Nov 22, 2017)

*Fingerprint not working in apps*

Hi,

i also got the mix2 yesterday.

Beautiful phone, very fast, good screen.

My problem:

The unlock with fingerprint is working.

In apps it is useless and not available.

Hope for an update.


----------



## sacaitu (Nov 22, 2017)

gason74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i also got the mix2 yesterday.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It works for me with paypal. No issues so far ... Only weak wifi, but for me its ok... I have strong wifi signal


----------



## Wollik (Nov 22, 2017)

Has anyone managed to set their own notification tones? My entries in the notifications directory are ignored and not put to the selection notification tones ;(


----------



## Darth10 (Nov 22, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> I can't buy anything from it, play store fc's.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, I had the same issue, just delete the google play services cache, in the applications menu, and it will be good.


----------



## Klaus69 (Nov 22, 2017)

Found this on Vernee official forum:  http://proshivkis.ru/?g=vernee-mix-2-firmwares-android
Can someone confirm if those are leggit, please?


----------



## JRapsky (Nov 22, 2017)

Klaus69 said:


> Found this on Vernee official forum:  http://proshivkis.ru/?g=vernee-mix-2-firmwares-android
> Can someone confirm if those are leggit, please?

Click to collapse



in the 4PDA thread for the Vernee Mix 2 was this also mentioned, but they guess this is just fake. There is no TWRP available, so we are far away from custom ROM.

Gesendet von meinem Bluboo Maya Max mit Tapatalk


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Klaus69 (Nov 23, 2017)

JRapsky said:


> in the 4PDA thread for the Vernee Mix 2 was this also mentioned, but they guess this is just fake. There is no TWRP available, so we are far away from custom ROM.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Bluboo Maya Max mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Those are sad news, i hoped that russians moved faster on making a twrp for this ;(


----------



## Bodensee8280 (Nov 23, 2017)

Wollik said:


> Has anyone managed to set their own notification tones? My entries in the notifications directory are ignored and not put to the selection notification tones ;(

Click to collapse



I installed ES File Explorer and while setting the notification tone I was asked to use the ES File Explorer or to use the built-in medias to do so.  As I choosed the ES File Explorer I could choose my own notification which I uploaded to the internal storage before.


----------



## el_boufono (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello guys. I'm always experiencing this Bluetooth bad connection issue. As anyone any knowledge of the mtk engeneering mode app? Is there anything I can tweak there to try to enhance the Bluetooth?
I'm seriously considering sending back the phone if I don't get this Bluetooth working properly...

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------

Hello guys. I'm always experiencing this Bluetooth bad connection issue. As anyone any knowledge of the mtk engeneering mode app? Is there anything I can tweak there to try to enhance the Bluetooth?
I'm seriously considering sending back the phone if I don't get this Bluetooth working properly...


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 23, 2017)

I use with car navigation and works great. What issue you have?

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wollik (Nov 23, 2017)

Bodensee8280 said:


> I installed ES File Explorer and while setting the notification tone I was asked to use the ES File Explorer or to use the built-in medias to do so.  As I choosed the ES File Explorer I could choose my own notification which I uploaded to the internal storage before.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot - and a next bullet point is fixed


----------



## moh alii (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello guys I bought the phone three weeks ago and
   I have a problem whit the battery and it is the Mobile standby it take too much energy , Most phone with the same problem ara running android 5 and 6 but not 7  any solution ?


----------



## Wollik (Nov 24, 2017)

moh alii said:


> Hello gays I bought the phone three weeks ago and
> I have a problem whit the battery and it is the Mobile standby it take too much energy , Most phone with the same problem ara running android 5 and 6 but not 7  any solution ?

Click to collapse



Gays? I think you mean guys 

I switched off WIFI - since then, one charge is enough 4 days.


----------



## moh alii (Nov 24, 2017)

Wollik said:


> Gays? I think you mean guys
> 
> I switched off WIFI - since then, one charge is enough 4 days.

Click to collapse




  I'm sorry I thought I wrote it well   , Thanks for your response


----------



## Alexandr82 (Nov 24, 2017)

All have a sensor AR1335 instead of IMX258?


----------



## disthomuc (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes ...what sensor is this? Camera is the only thing which is really bad


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 25, 2017)

Antutu, aida64, cpu-z don't see the sensor model, how can I check?

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## disthomuc (Nov 25, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> Antutu, aida64, cpu-z don't see the sensor model, how can I check?
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hardware info app from Playstore

No probs here with wlan and satellite...display is amazing...speed is ok but camera is really bad..foggy..slow


----------



## Wollik (Nov 25, 2017)

My camera in Vernee Mix 2 works well - the best I ever had in a smartphone. See my example:

https://picload.org/view/drcrglra/bobby_gross_3.jpg.html
or
https://img3.picload.org/image/drcrglra/bobby_gross_3.jpg


----------



## ghost45 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi To everybody,
i opened one Modding Dev Thread here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/vernee-mix-2-rebuild-official-firmware-t3709819
Please use it only to modding things...
Thanks


----------



## Alexandr82 (Nov 25, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> Antutu, aida64, cpu-z don't see the sensor model, how can I check?

Click to collapse


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.andr7e.deviceinfohw&hl=en


----------



## thehackersz (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey guys, to those who brought Vernee Mix 2 con you help me to check whether LTE Band can be changed to Band 5?

I'm planning to get this phone soon, and my new carrier only supports Band 5 only for unlimited data.

Thanks.


----------



## jasonklein01 (Nov 26, 2017)

*LTE bands*

Tried with MTK engineering. No go. Other bands visible but greyed out.





thehackersz said:


> Hey guys, to those who brought Vernee Mix 2 con you help me to check whether LTE Band can be changed to Band 5?
> 
> I'm planning to get this phone soon, and my new carrier only supports Band 5 only for unlimited data.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse


----------



## Alexandr82 (Nov 26, 2017)

What version of the firmware is in your phones? I have a version from 21/10/2017


----------



## Klaus69 (Nov 26, 2017)

Wollik said:


> My camera in Vernee Mix 2 works well - the best I ever had in a smartphone. See my example:
> 
> https://picload.org/view/drcrglra/bobby_gross_3.jpg.html
> or
> https://img3.picload.org/image/drcrglra/bobby_gross_3.jpg

Click to collapse



Did u use bokeh, cause background is a disaster.Also, sooooo cute bunny :laugh:


----------



## Wollik (Nov 27, 2017)

Klaus69 said:


> Did u use bokeh, cause background is a disaster.Also, sooooo cute bunny :laugh:

Click to collapse



No, camera software is set to standard. I find the blur in the non-focused area as a profit. I have not had anything like that with a smartphone camera. I know that only from dslr camera. Under option blur, the photo looks like I'm looking through a clear glass on the glass bottom. A completely unnatural circular focus. Now I understand the criticism: When you does not like photo clipping, you don't like this camera.


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Klaus69 (Nov 27, 2017)

Wollik said:


> No, camera software is set to standard. I find the blur in the non-focused area as a profit. I have not had anything like that with a smartphone camera. I know that only from dslr camera. Under option blur, the photo looks like I'm looking through a clear glass on the glass bottom. A completely unnatural circular focus. Now I understand the criticism: When you does not like photo clipping, you don't like this camera.

Click to collapse



So , on every photo the unfocused area looks that blurry???


----------



## zogu (Nov 27, 2017)

Klaus69 said:


> So , on every photo the unfocused area looks that blurry???

Click to collapse



It is not blurry, this is macro photo, aperture size is 2.0 and it must look like that. Actually this is good 
Bigger aperture (for bigger aperture f is lower, f1.5 aperture is bigger then f2.0), more blurry background, smaller aperture, clearer background.


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 27, 2017)

Alexandr82 said:


> What version of the firmware is in your phones? I have a version from 21/10/2017

Click to collapse



All who have this phone. No other version exists atm.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




fxnoob said:


> All who have this phone. No other version exists atm.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Default app, default settings, no flash.

https://1drv.ms/i/s!An73863LsOHoq03V2QFBMj0mrxkj

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexandr82 (Nov 27, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> All who have this phone. No other version exists atm.

Click to collapse



There is a firmware from 31/10/2017 https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74647789&postcount=33


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 27, 2017)

I guess 31.10 is for 6gb ram model, we should check with @ghost45.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexandr82 (Nov 27, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> I guess 31.10 is for 6gb ram model

Click to collapse



No https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74651082&postcount=42


----------



## personalsanchez (Nov 27, 2017)

*live wallpaper problem*

Hi,

I've tried to set live wallpapers, but it sad, it isn't installed. I can see them, but I cant install them. I've tried different launcher, wallpaper picker but nothing of them worked.

Do you have solution for it?
Thanks


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 27, 2017)

I hope for a quick rom update, there's a huge number of bugs. And performance is mediocre (not in menus and settings, in games). 

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodensee8280 (Nov 27, 2017)

Is there any download source for the new firmware mix_2_20171031?


----------



## Alexandr82 (Nov 27, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> And performance is mediocre (not in menus and settings, in games).

Click to collapse



Performance in games is limited by the processor and does not increase it in any way



Bodensee8280 said:


> Is there any download source for the new firmware mix_2_20171031?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 27, 2017)

Cpu is 16nm octa core, video is dual core mali t880. Should run anything without problems or any lag whatsoever. Software is not optimised at all.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlgmax (Nov 27, 2017)

Bluetooth disconnects randomly when using bluetooth headphones and when making calls using my car hands free kit. OTA update needed asap !!  

Im sure the camera could be further optimised too....


----------



## bombic (Nov 27, 2017)

Only big Isuse I have od that I can't connect it with my tv.


----------



## Alexandr82 (Nov 27, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> Cpu is 16nm octa core, video is dual core mali t880. Should run anything without problems or any lag whatsoever. Software is not optimised at all.

Click to collapse



Сomputing power of various graphics cores http://kyokojap.myweb.hinet.net/gpu_gflops/


----------



## jamie110 (Nov 27, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> Cpu is 16nm octa core, video is dual core mali t880. Should run anything without problems or any lag whatsoever. Software is not optimised at all.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry, but you are wrong.

Helio P25 smartphones score in antutu around 60,000 which is just above the entry smartphones. Smartphones using flagship APU of last year, Snapdragon 820, score around 130,000 in antutu, and even these high-scored phones have some problems or lag in some games, then why shouldn't Vernee MIX 2?

You just need to have a better APU phone to have fun in gaming.


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 27, 2017)

Antutu is a synthetic benchmark that doesn't have anything with real life experience. This phone, as specs and graphics would be equivalent to apple iphone5, 5c. Cpu is far superior. But in games is very bad, compared to these. This is related to software and kernel optimisation. You can't judge all phones by antutu scores. Look in Alexandr's table.  

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexandr82 (Nov 27, 2017)

TheDukeFr said:


> I have only took one picture of the inside :
> (glass and plastic cover removed)

Click to collapse



If you continue to disassemble, then write what is written on the cameras


----------



## emptynick (Nov 27, 2017)

So my volume rocker just fell out of the phone.
Looks still intact but cant get it to hold in place...haha


----------



## jamie110 (Nov 28, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> Antutu is a synthetic benchmark that doesn't have anything with real life experience. This phone, as specs and graphics would be equivalent to apple iphone5, 5c. Cpu is far superior. But in games is very bad, compared to these. This is related to software and kernel optimisation. You can't judge all phones by antutu scores. Look in Alexandr's table.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OMG man, Are you real?

First, yes, it does. Antutu can let you compare one phone to another especially on the APU basis. Its score even reflects software optimisation. Denying all these facts and saying about synthetic-ness and real life experience is just that you don't know anything about it at all and that you just keep talking about it for just to argue.

Secondly, you can't compare iOS devices and an Android devices that way. These OS have so many different way in working. I can't explain to you one by one about this. Just search the differences and what it causes in their performances. You comparing the phone and iOS devices just proves that you don't even have basic knowledge of devices and OS.

O, Brave one, thy name art Ignorance.
Do you get the point?


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 28, 2017)

OK, I get it, is forbidden to compare droids with iphones. I ain't here to argue. Thanks for clearing that up. 

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## jamie110 (Nov 28, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> OK, I get it, is forbidden to compare droids with iphones. I ain't here to argue. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



better without nonsense, always is.


----------



## personalsanchez (Nov 28, 2017)

jamie110 said:


> better without nonsense, always is.

Click to collapse





personalsanchez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've tried to set live wallpapers, but it sad, it isn't installed. I can see them, but I cant install them. I've tried different launcher, wallpaper picker but nothing of them worked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Anybody has faced this issue? Any solution for it? Thanks you

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------

live wallpaper problem
Hi,

I've tried to set live wallpapers, but it sad, it isn't installed. I can see them, but I cant install them. I've tried different launcher, wallpaper picker but nothing of them worked.

Do you have solution for it?
Thanks


----------



## straightup (Nov 28, 2017)

jamie110 said:


> OMG man, Are you real?
> 
> First, yes, it does. Antutu can let you compare one phone to another especially on the APU basis. Its score even reflects software optimisation. Denying all these facts and saying about synthetic-ness and real life experience is just that you don't know anything about it at all and that you just keep talking about it for just to argue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @fxnoob is actually right and you are so damn wrong. First of all software optimization has A LOT to do with performance in the UI, games etc. Second I’m using LG G4 with Snap 808 and I get around 65-70k on Antutu, but I have no lag at all and I can play toughest games without problems and frame drops. And third, I do not owe Vernee MIX 2, but I see you are not satisfied from the gaming experience and you claim its due to the processor, well I owe Meizu PRO 7 with Helio P25 and everything runs smoothly, including games.


----------



## fxnoob (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks @straightup. Exactly my point. You can't throw some binaries and an aosp android + a problematic kernel and expect performance.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madsham (Nov 29, 2017)

Good afternoon fellow vernee mix-ers, phone received on Monday 27th nice screen easy to hold, playing music tru BT headphones yesterday sound kept dropping, thought to my self that the headphones are a tad old so it may be that, that was till I went tru this thread and noticed a few others also have a BT issue, WiFi is also not great. However in the camera dept we all read it was a Sony 13mp imx module in the rear, upon reading an earlier post that there's an AR1335 sensor I did a bit of digging and got another app which stated the rear camera module is AR 1335 so unless Sony have changed their name its a bit of a let down, app also says there's a 5mp camera module also present. I did download "open camera" from the play store and it appears to work a treat. I'm in two minds whether or not to return the phone to gearbest or not it will cost me a small fortune to return if I do as I cannot see gearbest covering the return cost. If I hold on to it can I expect vernee to issue updates/bug fixes and if so how long will it take to arrive. Vernee have stated on their website and all the re-sellers that I can see that the Mix 2 had a Sony sensor on board, is this false advertising? If so then they should take any returns with no issues as product is not as advertised am I correct in saying this does anyone know?


----------



## naparezu (Nov 29, 2017)

*My experience with Vernee Mix 2*

Did you try navigation using Google Maps? The GPS signal is bad for my Vernee Mix 2. Or on app The GPS test, fix takes a long time, bad quality and falls even outdoors. Would not any advice for examle with MTK Engineer or etc?
www .youtube.com/watch?v=n_T4ZdSzG30

Otherwise WIFI weaker reception but can be used, bluetooth ok (in car and BT repro). Camera not tested so much but usable I think.

I have a 6GB version, assembly number MIX_2 _PRO_20171109


----------



## jamie110 (Nov 29, 2017)

straightup said:


> @fxnoob is actually right and you are so damn wrong. First of all software optimization has A LOT to do with performance in the UI, games etc. Second I’m using LG G4 with Snap 808 and I get around 65-70k on Antutu, but I have no lag at all and I can play toughest games without problems and frame drops. And third, I do not owe Vernee MIX 2, but I see you are not satisfied from the gaming experience and you claim its due to the processor, well I owe Meizu PRO 7 with Helio P25 and everything runs smoothly, including games.

Click to collapse



well then I guess I am wrong in some aspects yet my points still stand lol. I really dont understand the comparrison between iOS devices and android devices. where i was clicked was really there.

and no, I dont play games man, I have Vernee MIX 2 yet dont feel like its optimization is that bad, since I know devices too, and the exprience wasnt that bad, and you dont have the device and saying there is problem is just like wandering on the moon arguing lol. you feels not real to me, too. odd.

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




fxnoob said:


> Thanks @straightup. Exactly my point. You can't throw some binaries and an aosp android + a problematic kernel and expect performance.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well your point was vernee mix 2 was bad in comparrison with iphone 5 and iphone 5c. and antutu doesnt show anything. Dont play martyr here, we can see, look up and read it back, lol.


----------



## ceet12 (Nov 30, 2017)

Have the same issues with the live wallpapers not working, anyone resolved this?
Regards


----------



## jfrm (Dec 2, 2017)

*New Member in Vernee Mix 2 Club*

Hi!

Coming from an S5, I got my Mix 2 from Gearbest two weeks ago and are extremely happy with it.

Visually it is a very nice device (looks a lot like a Note 8). System has not lags and is fast enough to work with it. And, if you consider the price I pay (130 €), it is really amazing.

I got the 4GB versión. With firmware 20171031.

And the only problem I have had is volume. Which was extremelly low in any circunstances (phone, speaker, bt).

But today I found this thread and solve that with MTK Enginering Mode.



rolandvb said:


> I did manage to improve the sound, download MTK engineer mode chose MTK settings >Hardware Testing>Audio>Volume>Audioplayback and you change the values with higher ones max is 160
> my sound is now louder and a lot better as before, don`t forget afther changing the value to press set.

Click to collapse



 Thanks rolandvb 

And the rest is working like a swiss clock. 

Battery last two days (i'm not a gammer nor a heavy user)
Screen is really superb. Readable without problem in front of the Costa del Sol Sun. 
Fingerprint is completelly reliable and quick.
Bluethoth is working perfectly (two diferent car audio systems and my old bt-earphones)
GPS get fix in seconds, even a little inside buildings
Wifi is not disconecting .
And, camera.... Ok... For sure is not a Nikon, but more than enough for web sharing and normal tasks.

Hope we got soon our own forum (Apply here, please: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354) a properlly working recovery, and a few roms to play with and improve .

Regards,

JF

Pd.: I read some catastrofic experiences here and there. And also read that some owners got a previous firmware. Could that problems be related with the old rom version?


----------



## albatrossss (Dec 2, 2017)

@jfrm 

Do you have the Sony Imx258 or Aptina Ar1335 camera (you can use the "Device Info HW" app from PlayStore)?


----------



## fxnoob (Dec 3, 2017)

I have the oldest firmware. It's 20171016. 

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayprevi (Dec 3, 2017)

albatrossss said:


> @jfrm
> 
> Do you have the Sony Imx258 or Aptina Ar1335 camera (you can use the "Device Info HW" app from PlayStore)?

Click to collapse



Checked mine also has the ar1335 sensor, so is this blatant fraud, phone should have the Sony sensor as advertised.


----------



## albatrossss (Dec 3, 2017)

rayprevi said:


> Checked mine also has the ar1335 sensor, so is this blatant fraud, phone should have the Sony sensor as advertised.

Click to collapse



Yes, that's right


----------



## naparezu (Dec 3, 2017)

jfrm said:


> GPS get fix in seconds, even a little inside buildings

Click to collapse



Could you test GPS fix only with GPS signal without wifi bluetooth, cellular? Thank you


----------



## Jetteroh (Dec 3, 2017)

I used the GPS with Waze navigation. There are not any problem with it.
I switched off the Assist of GPS and it got satellite in 10secs near the window with 6meter of precision.
The Wifi signal looks weaker than on Xiaomi RN2. About -18dB measured by Wifi analyser.
Bluetooth disconnets easier.
I think the antennas are obstructed somehow with the metal cover around.

Tapatalkkal küldve az én MIX 2 eszközömről


----------



## jfrm (Dec 4, 2017)

albatrossss said:


> @jfrm
> 
> Do you have the Sony Imx258 or Aptina Ar1335 camera (you can use the "Device Info HW" app from PlayStore)?

Click to collapse



In device info hw say it is aptima


----------



## fxnoob (Dec 4, 2017)

I retired my Mix2, gonna sell it soon. I'm rolling on Mi Note 2 now, phone just arrived. Good luck guys.

Sent from my Mi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceet12 (Dec 6, 2017)

I have the ar1335 sensor, not happy!


----------



## masterff (Dec 6, 2017)

I also have the non Sony sensor,

To be honest its got me a little angry and seems you can't believe anything these Chinese manufacturers state.


----------



## Jetteroh (Dec 6, 2017)

Did anybody tried with 9V charger to try the fast charge.

Sent by Tapatalk from Vernee MIX 2


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## IamAlexD (Dec 9, 2017)

These phones get regular update.Even I own 2-3 vernee products and all are performing great to date.
For anyone want a detailed idea about the device, here is a review which I found > http://rootmygalaxy.net/vernee-mix-2-review/


----------



## Jetteroh (Dec 9, 2017)

IamAlexD said:


> These phones get regular update.Even I own 2-3 vernee products and all are performing great to date.
> For anyone want a detailed idea about the device, here is a review which I found > http://rootmygalaxy.net/vernee-mix-2-review/

Click to collapse



This is a commercial description. Nor camera, nor wifi quality nor CPU speed is not right.

Sent by Tapatalk from Vernee MIX 2


----------



## Mac Marivs (Dec 12, 2017)

*My experience with V mix 2*

Hello everyone. I'm new here. 
I have V mix 2 for a week now. My experiences are similar to the average of your experiences. 

Great screen and design. Battery 4200 mAh - 2 days of average usage. 
The camera is good (not great - but enough for what I need). Of course, much better results if there is enough light. However, the sensor is not a Sony IMX 258 as it still (12.12.2017) advertises on Gearbest. Camera sensor is Ar1335. It's a fraud. Can anybody explain to me how to request a partial refund. 

After the last update, the Device Info HW app reports the SoC Helio P25 series. The Fingerprint sensor works fine but demands a certain pressure for certain time. GPS has problems with fine positioning. I did not use Bluetooth. 

Wifi - I noticed something strange - with home wifi I have not had problems in the last couple of years (3 to 4 devices connected simultaneously to the network - winphone, android phone, tablet, 4 different notebooks) but it happened several times after connecting V mix 2 phone that the connection is broken in such a way that no device has access to the Internet anymore. Could it be that the phone causes a drop in the network? Also, wifi signal cracking comes only after huge data download on the phone. 

Ah, there is a lagging of 1-2 seconds after returning from a larger application to the homescreen. 
All the above indicates unoptimized software which OTA update can solve. Device info HD under General - Kernel states that Linux is prerelease. Is this normal?

Sorry about my English


----------



## lee somg lim (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi does this phone support mhl (sorry about my bad English)


----------



## zogu (Dec 16, 2017)

Finally received my phone, before Mix 2 I had leeco le 2 (currently) , Samsung S6 edge, oneplus 1 and 2, nexus 4 etc... 
This phone has worst camera of all.
Viewfinder is so slow, like on old pre android phones.
Every pic is blurred and grainy, camera is really bad.
Mostly because it is slow, grainy pic can be solved with better software (opencamera, a better camera unlocked), but still is slow.
Performance are not as on Leeco Le 2, but i expected this and overall are not bad.
Display is perfect.
Max sound volume is little lower than usual. 
Hardware buttons are really bad and i hope they will last longer than it looks like.
I hope that camera speed can be solved with software update, this phone is beautiful, stable stock android and i will keep it if that is solved.
I asked for refund on GB, now i am waiting for response.


----------



## Klaus69 (Dec 18, 2017)

zogu said:


> Finally received my phone, before Mix 2 I had leeco le 2 (currently) , Samsung S6 edge, oneplus 1 and 2, nexus 4 etc...
> This phone has worst camera of all.
> Viewfinder is so slow, like on old pre android phones.
> Every pic is blurred and grainy, camera is really bad.
> ...

Click to collapse



Found on Gearbest: Camera a bit laggy (go to pro mode, and reduce exposition to reduce lag)


----------



## Madsham (Dec 19, 2017)

Gearbest want pix or video of issues which is a tad difficult since they're all software related, working on it tho. I use open camera and have set it as default, it seems to work better, pix still not the best tho, I can't seem to find reference to the Sony cameras on either the gearbest or the vernee pages that relate to this phone, ideas any one?


----------



## Jetteroh (Dec 19, 2017)

Check here the other Vernee Mix 2 subject. There are pics @this

Sent by Tapatalk from Vernee MIX 2


----------



## zogu (Dec 20, 2017)

After i tried about 20 versions, found that this version of google pixel camera is working on our phones:

https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=673368273298980098

I think that pic quality is better than any other, but still sometimes is difficult to get good focus, ****ty camera sensor...
Now i will try to enable camera 2 api and test other versions (if system boots after that  )

Edit: After adding persist.camera.HAL3.enabled=1 in build.prop, system boots, but still there is no camera2api...
Added from twrp with: 

```
echo "persist.camera.HAL3.enabled=1" >> /system/build.prop
```
For now this is only pixel camera which works.
But hdr+ works on this version


----------



## fxnoob (Dec 20, 2017)

I managed to get $50 back. But I payed full preorder price 189.99. Mostly for fake specs reasons + bad behaviour of gps, wifi and bluetooth. Paypal r0x.

Sent from my Mi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klaus69 (Dec 21, 2017)

fxnoob said:


> I managed to get $50 back. But I payed full preorder price 189.99. Mostly for fake specs reasons + bad behaviour of gps, wifi and bluetooth. Paypal r0x.
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got the money from GB or Paypal?


----------



## fxnoob (Dec 21, 2017)

GB

Sent from my Mi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klaus69 (Dec 21, 2017)

zogu said:


> After i tried about 20 versions, found that this version of google pixel camera is working on our phones:
> 
> https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=673368273298980098
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nevermind.


----------



## aztecrevolution (Dec 22, 2017)

*Look! Update!!*

Now I say Vernee's hearing us. Here's a new update for you guys to try. Also, can somebody try to mirror those files? 

www(dot)gizchina(dot)com/2017/12/21/glimpse-upcoming-updates-vernee-mix-2/


----------



## Frant0n (Dec 22, 2017)

aztecrevolution said:


> Now I say Vernee's hearing us. Here's a new update for you guys to try. Also, can somebody try to mirror those files?
> 
> www(dot)gizchina(dot)com/2017/12/21/glimpse-upcoming-updates-vernee-mix-2/

Click to collapse




Have you updated it by downloading the file and using local update or via wireless update ? My wireless update says the current version is the latest (MIX_2_20171031) and there is no update available. Do you know whether they started rolling out the wireless update yet ? I want to update because the change log listed camera fix in the update but I am not sure about using local update without access to official flashing rom in case of phone gets bricked. Also I am still not sure if I received a counterfeit/clone Vernee Mix 2 because the camera is just terrible using the OnSemi AR1335 sensor instead of officially listed sensor SONY IMX258 on the product page.


----------



## omarnug (Dec 22, 2017)

Frant0n said:


> Also I am still not sure if I received a counterfeit/clone Vernee Mix 2 because the camera is just terrible using the OnSemi AR1335 sensor instead of officially listed sensor SONY IMX258 on the product page.

Click to collapse



I think they have already deleted all references to Sony... Btw, where did you see the change log?

Edit: ah, ok, from gizchina. They wrote the post before the update was available. I'm guessing it's pure speculation.


----------



## rayprevi (Dec 22, 2017)

Updated, nothing has improved, same crap camera, weak WiFi and low sound output, giving up on this phone!


----------



## zogu (Dec 23, 2017)

rayprevi said:


> Updated, nothing has improved, same crap camera, weak WiFi and low sound output, giving up on this phone!

Click to collapse



Yes, me to.
I will go with something safe, probably redmi note 4..


----------



## zogu (Dec 23, 2017)

Double post (****ty wifi)


----------



## loulou_gamer34 (Dec 23, 2017)

*the Vernee mix 2 is it rootable?*

Hello after several research I can not know if this phone is compatible with root.
Thank you and good day


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## rasmus02 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! I ordered mix 2 from aliexpress month ago and then i got to know the fraud about the phone. I opened dispute and put some pictures with it but Aliexpress cancelled the dispute. Can i still get refund?


----------



## fxnoob (Dec 27, 2017)

If you manage to convince the seller.

Sent from my Mi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sacaitu (Dec 28, 2017)

Guys , i have managed to root my vernee mix 2, the only reason i did it is because patch to android in Lucky patcher, but when i try to patch it, phone reboots itself every time. Anyone can help? And SuperSU is continuously asking to update binaires even if i updated them and restarted ... 





Edit: update binaries unsuccessful...


----------



## boboturboto (Dec 30, 2017)

I have problem with official firmware,live wallpaper dont run.How to resolve this problem?(sorry for my bad english).


----------



## PetarHolland (Jan 5, 2018)

I updated the firmware yesterday... 
Instagram seems buggy, it runs on half screen, with a HUGE border on the top and on the bottom side... 

No one have this issue?


----------



## zogu (Jan 5, 2018)

PetarHolland said:


> I updated the firmware yesterday...
> Instagram seems buggy, it runs on half screen, with a HUGE border on the top and on the bottom side...
> 
> No one have this issue?

Click to collapse



settings -> full screen mode, in device section where battery and memory option are.

Do you have feeling that new firmware is much slower?


----------



## PetarHolland (Jan 5, 2018)

zogu said:


> settings -> full screen mode, in device section where battery and memory option are.
> 
> Do you have feeling that new firmware is much slower?

Click to collapse



Definitely slower... Slow AF now.... This is so sad... I hope in a good custom rom


----------



## zogu (Jan 5, 2018)

PetarHolland said:


> Definitely slower... Slow AF now.... This is so sad... I hope in a good custom rom

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75090589&postcount=853

It will be fast again


----------



## BonsaiGil (Jan 13, 2018)

First off... it's a beast! If you like lightweight slim smartphones then you'll think it's a brick.

If that doesn't put you off though, the screen is impressive, and the performance ain't bad. You can see all the camera samples I took below as well.
https://www.review-hub.co.uk/vernee-mix-2-review/

I'll still have the Vernee Mix 2 for a while so if you have any questions, ask away : )


----------



## Jaiser706 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi everyone I got the phone about 3 weeks ago it's fair to say it's worth your money the camera what you expected in this price point but the weak WiFi really disappointing sometimes it's weak as **** and you can't even browse the web it take ages it really need an OTA or someone have to develop a custom ROM shout out to the XDA developers


----------



## gsitos (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes for sure it is VFM with an amazing screen & very good performance.

Main problems that need to be solved by OTA or custom ROM:

1) GPS stability and signal lock
2) Wifi & bluetooth connectivity issues
3) Camera improvement

So Vernee, please support your flagship & provide a good OTA and dear XDA friends your support in developing a good custom ROM is much appreciated.


----------



## schafxp (Jan 24, 2018)

*Bad camera????*

Its the best 13 mp camera in a MTK device.
Here is a comparison to the Samsung s8.


----------



## zogu (Jan 25, 2018)

schafxp said:


> Its the best 13 mp camera in a MTK device.
> Here is a comparison to the Samsung s8.

Click to collapse



Bad in middle/low light

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## schafxp (Jan 25, 2018)

zogu said:


> Bad in middle/low light
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



you must enable the night modus on third party app , esp. mx camera


----------



## zogu (Jan 25, 2018)

schafxp said:


> you must enable the night modus on third party app , esp. mx camera

Click to collapse



I had best results with procapture. Didn't try MX camera.
Also had excellent daylight results with google camera, this version:
https://www.celsoazevedo.com/files/...GCB_7.0H_C2API_v.4.0_AllinOne_Full_Manual.apk

Forgot settings, here are for oneplus:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73972732&postcount=565


----------



## Endy123 (Jan 26, 2018)

I use Vernee Mix 2 two weeks. Hardware is good. Phone looks very nice (blue). But i have problem with PC connection (i use windows 7 ultimate). PC find the device but can't explorer contents. At the moment decision is Google disk - first you have to upload everything you need and then download in phone. Some inconvenience.....  On the other hand, the phone works perfectly!


----------



## epiteto (Jan 31, 2018)

Endy123 said:


> I use Vernee Mix 2 two weeks. Hardware is good. Phone looks very nice (blue). But i have problem with PC connection (i use windows 7 ultimate). PC find the device but can't explorer contents. At the moment decision is Google disk - first you have to upload everything you need and then download in phone. Some inconvenience.....  On the other hand, the phone works perfectly!

Click to collapse



Me too on Windows 8.1 . Can't get MTP connection on teo different Mix 2 Vernee devices. Not experienced this issue using Windows 7 pro... very strange ... now i'm running Custom Rom by ghost45 and phone reach new sense !


----------



## Jetteroh (Feb 1, 2018)

Do you switch onto "File transfer" on the phone after the connection to the pc?


----------



## mikasso09 (Feb 1, 2018)

epiteto said:


> Me too on Windows 8.1 . Can't get MTP connection on teo different Mix 2 Vernee devices. Not experienced this issue using Windows 7 pro... very strange ... now i'm running Custom Rom by ghost45 and phone reach new sense !

Click to collapse



Where can i download the custom rom from? I can't find it anywhere:/


----------



## 27ylliw (Feb 2, 2018)

mikasso09 said:


> Where can i download the custom rom from? I can't find it anywhere:/

Click to collapse



You can find it on  needrom website


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Brighi26 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi, am I the only one who has battery problems since December's update? My battery is draining really quick although I barely use the phone. 
For instance, I lost 15% in 6-7 hours without using the phone at all. 
So is anyone else has the same problem? Any fix? Should I downgrade? Is that possible?

There is any news about the next update?


----------



## Jetteroh (Feb 3, 2018)

Did you checked at battery what is drinking the charge?

Sent by Tapatalk from my MIX 2


----------



## oroqi (Feb 4, 2018)

Brighi26 said:


> Hi, am I the only one who has battery problems since December's update? My battery is draining really quick although I barely use the phone.
> For instance, I lost 15% in 6-7 hours without using the phone at all.
> So is anyone else has the same problem? Any fix? Should I downgrade? Is that possible?
> 
> There is any news about the next update?

Click to collapse



I had the same problem .My battery drained ~50% screen off same as it drain with ~50% screen on but after i manually updated the phone now it drain ~30% screen off ~70%screen on . my daily usage ~22h with 85% usage battery.

My Build number is MIX_2_20171215


----------



## oroqi (Feb 5, 2018)

https://streamable.com/tzj4f

Any of you had an problem with the gyroscope like my Vernee MIX 2

Edit: How can o calibrate the gyroscope if it is possible?


----------



## verneenewb (Feb 9, 2018)

sacaitu said:


> Guys , i have managed to root my vernee mix 2, the only reason i did it is because patch to android in Lucky patcher, but when i try to patch it, phone reboots itself every time. Anyone can help? And SuperSU is continuously asking to update binaires even if i updated them and restarted ...
> 
> Edit: update binaries unsuccessful...

Click to collapse



hey man can you please upload the modem file? I can't find it on the web for the helio p25 processor. It should be in the /system/etc/mddb folder and start with either "BLPG" or "MDDB" and it should end with "ltg_n". I can't access it because I haven't rooted the phone. I and many others would really apprciate the effort.


----------



## verneenewb (Feb 9, 2018)

verneenewb said:


> hey man can you please upload the modem file? I can't find it on the web for the helio p25 processor. It should be in the /system/etc/mddb folder and start with either "BLPG" or "MDDB" and it should end with "ltg_n". I can't access it because I haven't rooted the phone. I and many others would really apprciate the effort.

Click to collapse



nevermind I have extracted it from the stock firmware. the location and file name was a bit different though. I'm attaching it for anyone else that might need it; https://ufile.io/rxfun it is for MT6757CD/helio p25 processor.


----------



## Aems (Feb 20, 2018)

Just received my 6GB Vernee Mix 2. Its amazing, but not without its flaws. 

Pros: lightning fast, beautiful phone, beautiful screen, amazing battery life, super quick charge.

Cons: 
Keyboard is TouchPal, which registers as Malware. It can be disabled and permissions revoked but not able to delete.
Camera is not great. Good in daylight, terrible in dark.
Split screen cannot be disabled. This is driving me mad and anyone that has a fix or work around please tell me. I want that feature completely disabled.

Apart from that, for the price, I'm blown away by how good this phone is. I've had no issues with connectivity, its much faster than my wife's Samsung both on 4G and on WiFi and picks up wifi from much further away than hers. Bluetooth works great and the whole thing was a fantastic purchase.


----------



## ksk35695 (Feb 28, 2018)

*The volume keys split screen BUG*



k500zm said:


> You must just touch the volume  quickly repeatedly to turn volume up and down - with short presses
> Long press puts it into split screen - apparently you get used to it

Click to collapse



Any progress on this bug yet? I can't get used to it.


----------



## Nathan971 (Mar 18, 2018)

Please excuse me Zogu but how did you manage the google camera to work? I've installed the apk you've linked but it always gives me an error message. I knew that Google Camera doesn't work on mediatek chipset. Thanks


----------



## redspecs (Mar 18, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> Please excuse me Zogu but how did you manage the google camera to work? I've installed the apk you've linked but it always gives me an error message. I knew that Google Camera doesn't work on mediatek chipset. Thanks

Click to collapse



I'm pretty happy with Google Camera 4.1.006.126161292 apk


----------



## zogu (Mar 19, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> Please excuse me Zogu but how did you manage the google camera to work? I've installed the apk you've linked but it always gives me an error message. I knew that Google Camera doesn't work on mediatek chipset. Thanks

Click to collapse



I installed as system app. Also copied from gapps all libraries and config for both versions (in gapps you have 2. google cameras). 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nathan971 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok, thanks guys.  Later I'll try to install it as system app. 
Redspecs, your app works for me but I think that it's a too old version without the optimizations that made google camera one of the best in his category.


----------



## redspecs (Mar 19, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> Ok, thanks guys.  Later I'll try to install it as system app.
> Redspecs, your app works for me but I think that it's a too old version without the optimizations that made google camera one of the best in his category.

Click to collapse



That was the latest version that worked for me at Nougat

Gesendet von meinem MIX 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan971 (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok. Zogu I need your help, please. I've rooted my phone and installed twrp and magisk. Then, with Link2sd, I've installed Google camera as system app, cleared data and cache and rebooted. 
But camera doesn't start, I think I need the right gapps libraries, am I doing wrong something else? Thanks


----------



## zogu (Mar 21, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> Ok. Zogu I need your help, please. I've rooted my phone and installed twrp and magisk. Then, with Link2sd, I've installed Google camera as system app, cleared data and cache and rebooted.
> But camera doesn't start, I think I need the right gapps libraries, am I doing wrong something else? Thanks

Click to collapse



I done all this manually from file manager in twrp.
First i unzipped gapps, biggest package (i think opengapps stock or full) . You have 2. Google camera there. Then i copied libraries and .xml files from gapps for both camera apps. Change owner, group and acces for this files, make them as other files in same folder. After that copy moded gcam in system/app/GoogleCamera (or something like that, same as in gapps, you will see names and where to put files when you unpack archive).
I even deleted stock camera from system/vendor. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nathan971 (Mar 21, 2018)

zogu said:


> I done all this manually from file manager in twrp.
> First i unzipped gapps, biggest package (i think opengapps stock or full) . You have 2. Google camera there. Then i copied libraries and .xml files from gapps for both camera apps. Change owner, group and acces for this files, make them as other files in same folder. After that copy moded gcam in system/app/GoogleCamera (or something like that, same as in gapps, you will see names and where to put files when you unpack archive).

Click to collapse



Please excuse me but you're at a too high level  for me: I've downloaded opengapps (7.0 arm64 version, right?) and obtained the 4 files for google camera. 
At this point have I to unzip them?  I think yes but using Twrp file manager where do I have to put them? 
I really don't know the destination folder, can you tell me exact route for them? 
Ten I'll change attributes and access, ok.
Excuse me again if I'm bothering you but Vernee Camera app is terrible and Google Camera would be a great step forward for me. Thanks again


----------



## zogu (Mar 21, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> Please excuse me but you're at a too high level for me: I've downloaded opengapps (7.0 arm64 version, right?) and obtained the 4 files for google camera.
> At this point have I to unzip them? I think yes but using Twrp file manager where do I have to put them?
> I really don't know the destination folder, can you tell me exact route for them?
> Ten I'll change attributes and access, ok.
> Excuse me again if I'm bothering you but Vernee Camera app is terrible and Google Camera would be a great step forward for me. Thanks again

Click to collapse



I will try tomorrow to make flashable zip, i can't promise because i don't own this device any more. 
In the meantime try htc camera (8.xx) it is also great. Install it as user app and disable full screen, otherwise gui will be messed up, but it will still work. 
For me best camera apps for vernee are ProCapture (paid), google (bad in low light) and htc camera. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nathan971 (Mar 21, 2018)

zogu said:


> I will try tomorrow to make flashable zip.
> In the meantime try htc camera (8.xx) it is also great. Install it as user app and disable full screen, otherwise gui will be messed up, but it will still work.

Click to collapse



Really thanks, you're great, take all the time you need. Ok, I'll try Htc.
Actually I have to use Camera mx for photos (expecially for night mode) and A Better Camera for videos (for exposure lock and autofocus adjustable) but I'm searching for one only app to use


----------



## zogu (Mar 29, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> Really thanks, you're great, take all the time you need. Ok, I'll try Htc.
> Actually I have to use Camera mx for photos (expecially for night mode) and A Better Camera for videos (for exposure lock and autofocus adjustable) but I'm searching for one only app to use

Click to collapse



Sorry for delay. 
https://www.mediafire.com/file/ddtebb8iskccupi/gcam.zip

Just install from recovery. I don't own mix 2 anymore, hope it will work. It is safe for system. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Fred57380 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi,
I need to replace my fingerprint sensor that has been broken when I opened my phone, but I'm unable to find this part, no one seems to sell it ....
Could you have a solution ???
Thanks
Fred


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan971 (Mar 29, 2018)

zogu said:


> Sorry for delay.
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/ddtebb8iskccupi/gcam.zip
> 
> Just install from recovery. I don't own mix 2 anymore, hope it will work. It is safe for system.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your support, I've flashed it but after reboot nothing new appears with my apps. 
Maybe there's something else I've to do


----------



## zogu (Mar 29, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> Thanks for your support, I've flashed it but after reboot nothing new appears with my apps.
> Maybe there's something else I've to do

Click to collapse



My friend test it and he said it works.
Can you check do you have /system/app/GoogleCam/GoogleCam.apk? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nathan971 (Mar 29, 2018)

zogu said:


> Sorry for delay.
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/ddtebb8iskccupi/gcam.zip
> 
> Just install from recovery. I don't own mix 2 anymore, hope it will work. It is safe for system.
> ...

Click to collapse





zogu said:


> My friend test it and he said it works.
> Can you check do you have /system/app/GoogleCam/GoogleCam.apk?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No, folder is empty...


----------



## zogu (Mar 29, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> No, folder is empty...

Click to collapse



Thanks for info. My friend probably already had gcam installed, i prepared his phone, but he is not advanced user. 
Sorry, i will repair zip tomorrow and this time i will test it better.
Don't have pc at home.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## zogu (Apr 1, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> No, folder is empty...

Click to collapse



Here is fixed zip:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/6mxav57c6d4c633/aaaa.zip

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nathan971 (Apr 1, 2018)

zogu said:


> Here is fixed zip:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/6mxav57c6d4c633/aaaa.zip
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



now it works but the screen of the photos is strangely dark while in the videos it's normal. Unable to change the settings in the settings because the app crashes and I need to delete the data to restart it.
I believe that a concrete software update from Vernee is essential but I fear it will never come and videos are always jerky due to exposure compensation problems.
At this point I believe I will sell it too


----------



## zogu (Apr 1, 2018)

Nathan971 said:


> now it works but the screen of the photos is strangely dark while in the videos it's normal. Unable to change the settings in the settings because the app crashes and I need to delete the data to restart it.
> I believe that a concrete software update from Vernee is essential but I fear it will never come and videos are always jerky due to exposure compensation problems.
> At this point I believe I will sell it too

Click to collapse



I had great results during daylight with google camera. I really forgot settings, but i told you it is bad for low light.
Buy redmi note 5 or even redmi 5 and forget vernee  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nathan971 (Apr 2, 2018)

zogu said:


> I had great results during daylight with google camera. I really forgot settings, but i told you it is bad for low light.
> Buy redmi note 5 or even redmi 5 and forget vernee
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



in fact I'm waiting for the availability of Note 5 on Gearbest. Yesterday they gave the Redmi 5 plus to € 139, another good choice, but Note is much better.
Anyway thanks for what you did, if Vernee hadn't told lies about the sensors and the Ois of Mix 2 it would have been a good phone


----------



## bsebregts (Apr 5, 2018)

*internet problems*

I have some issues with the mix 2. Internet pages won't load, movieclips on facebook or IMDB for example.  I think it is some buffering problem. The first couple of seconds of a clip play and internet pages start at first. I don't know where or if it's possible, but i hope there is a way to increase the buffer.


----------



## djo6579 (May 11, 2018)

I am very disappointed to buy vernee mix 2 6/64, no support update from vernee. My vernee mix 2  getting worse after i do firmware update from vernee web, 201712. first got the battery lasted 8-9 hours, but after i update firmware to 201712, my battery gets messed up, cuman last 3-4 hour. sometimes 75% position is dead. anyone having problems like me? anyone have a solution?


----------



## Jetteroh (May 11, 2018)

There were problems about update to 201712 dependent of version of previous firmware.
You can try to flash the 6GB-fw with SP Flash Tool.

Sent by Tapatalk from my MIX 2


----------



## Gralawang (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi ! Someone have a copy of the original ROM ?  Not the 20171215 but before


----------



## Jaugb (Jul 12, 2018)

My Vernee Mix 2 doesn't get GPS connection, when it fix it is only for less than 10 seconds, now another problem, the camera stucks on Selfie mode and the turn around button disapeared from the screen, no results doing factory reset, installing another camera app, nor cleaning cache or whatever, Wi-Fi works well.


----------



## Jaiser706 (Jul 16, 2018)

Is there any other custom ROM available for that ****ty device science I updated in November 2017 the battery life got ****ed it drains so quickly I got just 2 hours of screen on  time someone have solution for that ????


----------



## Jetteroh (Jul 16, 2018)

The factory ROM 201712 4GB version working well. I have not any battery problems. Usually the charge enough for 3 days.
The previous, preinstalled ROM had problems for me @battery. As I remember that was 2017.10.31

Sent by Tapatalk from my Vernee MIX 2


----------



## moh alii (Jul 18, 2018)

Jetteroh said:


> The factory ROM 201712 4GB version working well. I have not any battery problems. Usually the charge enough for 3 days.
> The previous, preinstalled ROM had problems for me @battery. As I remember that was 2017.10.31
> 
> Sent by Tapatalk from my Vernee MIX 2

Click to collapse




how many hours screen on time you get ?


----------



## BassMobile2018 (Aug 7, 2018)

*A review of the Vernee Mix 2*

When i first recieved this phone, i was really happy at the overall look and performance of the device. I had made the decision of buying it after my S4 broke. For about a week i was happy with the device, but i started noticing the phone being really slow, and that some of my apps would crash and that the camera was crap (Based on my experience, the camera was quite a lot worse than my s4 camera). After this i decided to go down the rooting / flashing path. I thought it would be pretty simple, as i had successfully managed to root my Tab A and my previous phone, S4, but it turned out to be such a pain in the ass. At first i didnt know how to do it, then i learnt how to do it but missed out a crucial step, which temporarily bricked the device.

I did finally manage to flash TWRP, but then ran into problems of data being encrypted, which i did manage to overcome, but then had issues with installing magisk modules, as it said that the data partition wasnt mounted (or something similar). I have not been able to fix this problem, or even find someone who had the same problem or a solution.

After having the phone flashed and rooted for about 4 months ( and it was still on the stock ROM ), i started experiencing a lot more problems. The WiFi started to drop out, bluetooth had a really crap range and would drop out, the vibration motor was sporadic, the mobile signal kept dropping out completely frequently and the performance of the device was very slow. I tried resetting the device, unrooting the device, uninstalling TWRP ECT, but nothing worked. This was really annoying as it became basically un-usable ( as a phone at least ) and was the only phone i had at the time.

After all of this, and spending around £170 on the device, i gave up and decided to just go and purchase a different phone, a 2nd hand s7 edge for £185 ( which is basically a steal ). So much faster, better camera ect. Much better quality.

Overall, i wouldnt buy the Vernee mix 2, it may look good, but really isn't. My advice is to save a bit more money and buy a phone from a reputable, well-known company, even if it is 2nd hand.

Also, does anyone actually know how to fix the magisk module error that i keep recieving? As i am just going to keep the Vernee Mix 2 for experimental purposes and for music ect.


----------



## Jetteroh (Aug 7, 2018)

BassMobile2018 said:


> ...
> 
> Also, does anyone actually know how to fix the magisk module error that i keep recieving? As i am just going to keep the Vernee Mix 2 for experimental purposes and for music ect.

Click to collapse



Did you follow the thread Vernee Mix2 (4/6gb) [Modding Thread] - page 1.  steps? I had not any problem with TWRP/Magisk. In that thread you can read several guy's own experience and writings the steps they used.
Only thoose had problems on update the ROM who had firmware earlier than 2017/10/30.


----------



## BassMobile2018 (Aug 7, 2018)

Jetteroh said:


> Did you follow the thread Vernee Mix2 (4/6gb) [Modding Thread] - page 1.  steps? I had not any problem with TWRP/Magisk. In that thread you can read several guy's own experience and writings the steps they used.
> Only thoose had problems on update the ROM who had firmware earlier than 2017/10/30.

Click to collapse



I think i followed it correctly, but once i am at home ill restart and try it all again. Thanks


----------



## Jetteroh (Aug 7, 2018)

moh alii said:


> how many hours screen on time you get ?

Click to collapse



I made a little experiment, just about screentime:
Full battery and switched on a pdf reader and I read for 2 hours. The light intensity was enough for a room, daytime about 5% between minimum and full light.
Now it is on 91% and telling 19 hours is remain. Screen using is 9% percent. So I could read for 14 hours beside it is not draining out of my battery.
I think the screen time greatly depends on how intensive you use.


----------



## xdadevr (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure some of you have read some news/article about Vernee Mix 2. Currently offered at $169 at Gearbest is really an attractive offering: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_906061.html?wid=11&eo=oW2S2pV9VFvgw47f

However, other than Xiaomi I am really concerned about software updates that Chinese mobile phone manufacturer will provide. I have been a Xiaomi user for few users (since MIUI 5) and is very happy with the way their support their ROM. 

On paper Vernee Mix 2 looks really good .. and is a lot of phone for that price. I am sure that the hardware wouldn't bad ... but I am really not sure about the software. 

Those who have experience in using other Vernee products, please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## BassMobile2018 (Aug 7, 2018)

Jetteroh said:


> Did you follow the thread Vernee Mix2 (4/6gb) [Modding Thread] - page 1.  steps? I had not any problem with TWRP/Magisk. In that thread you can read several guy's own experience and writings the steps they used.
> Only thoose had problems on update the ROM who had firmware earlier than 2017/10/30.

Click to collapse



I have tried re-flashing everything, but still end up with the same error when flashing a magisk module in TWRP:

Updater process ended with ERROR: 1
Error installing zip file

And an error when flashing a magisk module in magisk:

Creating /data/adb/magisk_merge.img with size 64mb
!/data/adb/magisk_merge.img mount failed
! Installation Failed

I went and updated TWRP and still had the same error, but this TWRP didn't have the weird encryption thing. 
Does anyone else know or have any other suggestions?


----------



## Jetteroh (Aug 7, 2018)

BassMobile2018 said:


> I have tried re-flashing everything, but still end up with the same error when flashing a magisk module in TWRP:
> 
> Updater process ended with ERROR: 1
> Error installing zip file
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not remember anything like 'Creating /data/adb/magisk_merge.img'. That was long time ago.
I have installed Magisk-v15.2(1520).zip file (size 5.8Mb) from TWRP. Now, how I see, there is a Magisk-v16.7.zip (size 4,0Mb)
Maybe you should try with that old version.

Edited: I just checked on my phone: there is the file /data/adb/magisk.img but nothing like magisk_merge.img! There are other files and map also for Magisk.


----------



## BassMobile2018 (Aug 7, 2018)

Jetteroh said:


> I do not remember anything like 'Creating /data/adb/magisk_merge.img'. That was long time ago.
> I have installed Magisk-v15.2(1520).zip file (size 5.8Mb) from TWRP. Now, how I see, there is a Magisk-v16.7.zip (size 4,0Mb)
> Maybe you should try with that old version.
> 
> Edited: I just checked on my phone: there is the file /data/adb/magisk.img but nothing like magisk_merge.img! There are other files and map also for Magisk.

Click to collapse



Just tried magisk 15.2 but got the same results, but when i tried the magisk uninstaller, it said:

!Cannot access /data, please uninstall with magisk manager
-Unmounting partitions
Updator process ended with ERROR: 1
Error installing zip file

Not sure what else i can try...


----------



## aaad1 (Aug 12, 2018)

*Oreo update*

Hey guys,

I'm just wondering if vernee mix 2 will get Oreo update? I see that there are some unofficial updates available and some website says towards end of August but not sure if it is true or not.

Thanks


----------



## blur.png (Aug 17, 2018)

[/COLOR]





aaad1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm just wondering if vernee mix 2 will get Oreo update? I see that there are some unofficial updates available and some website says towards end of August but not sure if it is true or not.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Personally, i cant see it coming, the only thing vernee has ever done is releasing the source code for vernee thor & the unofficial update only works for pre oct 2016 devices

with the lies & odd stuff vernee managed to load to the official device specs, id be suprised if they released any major update
-blur.png


----------



## Jetteroh (Aug 17, 2018)

How I see, they are not care about Vernee MIX 2!
Looks there was so much problem about  scamming us about camera type.
They decided this is their "black sheep"

Sent by Tapatalk from my Vernee MIX 2


----------



## 27ylliw (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm very surprised that are some people that are still using this phone. I've used my vernee mix 2 only for a couple of days to understand that is not good as primary  phone. Now I'm using the real mix 2 that is much better.

Inviato dal mio Mi MIX 2 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jetteroh (Aug 18, 2018)

27ylliw said:


> I'm very surprised that are some people that are still using this phone. I've used my vernee mix 2 only for a couple of days to understand that is not good as primary  phone. Now I'm using the real mix 2 that is much better.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi MIX 2 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, Xiaomi what I had before. They will be the leading phone factory.
 I'm using this Vernee as primary phone. I'm not using this fckd camera. I love the appearance of it for this few money.

Sent by Tapatalk from my Vernee MIX 2


----------



## blur.png (Aug 21, 2018)

one thing that irritates me to no end apart from no major update (for now) is the oddities, try using terminal emulator & do cat /proc/cpuinfo , you'll see at the end it says MT6757CD which is P25, but do getprop  ro.board.platform and you'll see MT6757 which is P20 so i have no clue which one is right
another annoying thing is that if you look up wikichips or wikipedia, helio P20/25 does support vulkan, however on aida64 or any other software it says "no vulkan devices found"
the worst bit is when i ask their online store about vulkan support, they said "they dont support it" and when i ask about oreo update they wont reply
but on the system/lib64 (or lib) libvulkan.so does exist so i will make a tutorial enabling it (oh and it works flawlessly *tested on PPSSPP) 
and to add to the "curiosity" if you bothered digging inside their vendor folder, you can actually find sony IMX drivers (ironic since they used onsemi)

so... if vernee representative is reading this:
WHAT THE F***
also i'll post the instruction on enalbling VULKAN at the modding thread, since this one is Q & A thread


----------



## Psy0n (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey there! So here we are in 2019 and no sign of Oreo update. I have stopped waiting for it.. I've been using my MIX 2 since Feb 2018 and I think next month I'm buying an Oppo and not looking back. It has served a function but there are too many lacks of things and now I'm getting the freezing issue coming up more and more often.


----------



## Gumka1977 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi All!
I just bought mix. I'm having two days.
I have firmware: 2018/03/17 and kernel: 4.4.15+ Mar 17 2018.
I've flashed twrp 3.2.1 via fastboot, made full backup, used magisk manager to patch boot.img (I have root - Excellent!)
Installed Exposed, Gravitybox, Greenify.  What else can I do to improve the phone, do you have any ideas?

Best wishes to all owners.


----------



## Amaechijeff (Feb 17, 2019)

My vernee mix 2 is not coming on. Plug it to charge it shows a red light at the top as though it charging but won't come when you hold the power button. Any one with use information, please help.


----------



## Gumka1977 (Feb 17, 2019)

Unplug your phone and check if you can enter recovery (vol + + power). Then you can play restoring the system. Do you have Backup TWRP or FlashTool?


----------



## Amaechijeff (Feb 17, 2019)

*Help*



Amaechijeff said:


> My vernee mix 2 is not coming on. Plug it to charge it shows a red light at the top as though it charging but won't come when you hold the power button. Any one with use information, please help.

Click to collapse



I don't have any of those files. I have also tried the key combination you said but it didn't come on. Please help


----------



## Gumka1977 (Feb 17, 2019)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/vernee-mix-2
Before you start, please read on the forum. There is also a description of how to flash the system and restore the phone to life.
Files you need:
https://spflashtool.com/download/ -  SP Flash Tool
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/vernee-mix2-4-6gb-modding-thread-t3730598 - Info & links for firmware


----------

